
Vitalik receives an honorary doctorate from a University in Basel - fagnerbrack
https://twitter.com/UniBasel_en/status/1068455668426915840
======
magma17
If there was something the poor could beat the millionaire, it was education.
Now millionaires get their PhD like they get their Porsche.

